# Simulated process tutorial?



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good start to finish tutorial on how to create separations for a simulated process job? I have always created spot and 4 color process separations in Illustrator using fastrip/fastfilms and I am having trouble using photoshop to make separations. Thanks, in advance.


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

have you checked articles on U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology ? I beleive there should be more/enough information to get you starting

regards,
Boris


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, I've read through the articles and forums, but I can't find an in depth explanation on how to separate for simulated process.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

usscreen used to sell dvds on dark shirt printing. This covered siimulated process. I puraches a vhs set years ago. See if they still have it. I have not come across any tuts on the web. 

If you have fastfilms that should make your separations for you


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone know of any tutorials yet?


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

Will this help?

index separation


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Is that tutorial the same process for a simulated?


----------

